# Delphi ethernet kommunikation zu S7



## michdan (13 Januar 2006)

Ich habe eine S7 mit 416 CPU, die mit einer CP 443-1 ausgerüstet ist und einen PC mit einem switch miteinander verbunden. 
Mein PC ist am gleichen TCP/IP Netzwerk verbunden und kann daher an der CPU’s online gehen.

Nun möchte ich gerne eine Delphi applikation schreiben die daten von/zu der SPS liest/schreibt.

Was brauche ich dazu von software ??
Brauche ich andere hardware ??


----------



## Ralle (13 Januar 2006)

Siehe zuerst Libnodave von Member Zottel!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2006)

ist LibNoDave nicht nur fur MPI verbindungen ????


----------



## Ralle (13 Januar 2006)

Nein, TCP/IP geht auch.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (13 Januar 2006)

Hallo,



			
				michdan schrieb:
			
		

> Was brauche ich dazu von software ??



Eine Software-Bibliothek, welche das Protokoll abwickelt.
Neben dem schon erwähnten Libnodave (open source)
gibt es noch eine Reihe weiterer Lösungen:

ACCON-AGLink von uns
Info: http://www.deltalogic.de/software/aglink.htm
Demo: http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm (mit Delphi-Beispielen)

Prodave von Siemens
PC-S7-Link von Träger /PI
ComDrv von MHJ



			
				michdan schrieb:
			
		

> Brauche ich andere hardware ??



Nein, passt alles (zumindest für Libnodave, AGLink und Prodave).

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

